# Problems with Hill's Prescription ID Dry Dog Food



## Chuck Smith (Mar 21, 2007)

I have recently had issues with three separate bags of Hill's Prescription ID Dog Food. My dog's (Yellow Lab & Cavaliar King Charles)have been eating this product for over two years, and the problems started around December. Upon openning a new bag, my dogs had diareaa within 3-6 hours. It continued until I switched to a new bag(1-2 days). This has happened on two separate occasions with 2 different lot numbers on the bags. After the final episoid, I have switched food to another manufacturer, and we haven't had any issues in 2+ months.

I called Hills to discuss this with them, and they were basically unconcerned. Their statement was "these batch numbers are ok". They agreed to send me a sample kit, and they would test my food upon returning the kit. They failed to follow through with their promise, and they never sent the sample kit on either occasion. 

I am very disapointed in Hill's, and I am shocked they are unconcerned about the quality of thier flagship product. Has any one else experienced this problem with Hill's food and/or thier customer service? I don't think it is related to the recent recall, but who knows? I am afraid of Hill's ID food.


----------



## 3212 (Feb 4, 2007)

I don't know much about Hills, but it was (I am pretty sure) one of the foods in the big recall...so I am staying away from all of those brands from here on out. There's a lot of threads on here about what food is better than those ones and I'd suggest looking through them to find something better than Hills. I have read that Hills isn't the best food out there...


----------



## Wimble Woof (Jan 16, 2007)

Agreed,
Hills is definately not the best food out there. What is the prescription for? For many of the things Hills prescription foods are for there is a much better quality food that will have the same results if not better.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

I was shocked recently to discover (partly thanks to this forum) that Science Diet is not a premium kibble. I had actually bought a 40 or 50# bag (thinking it would be an upgrade from Purina One) before doing my homework. I assumed it was great stuff because it is always on the vet's shelf.

I ended up donating the unopened bag to the local animal shelter and I even felt a little guilty about that.

I bought a bag of Canidae instead.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Mar 21, 2007)

Thank you for the response to my post. My 7 year old Lab is eating the ID because his digestive track is easily upset, and the ID is supposedly bland for digestive problems. (Funny, I try to give my pet a special food to help his digestive disorder, and it makes him sick) I give the ID to my 2 year old Cavalear because she likes to eat it, and it is easier to feed both the same food. Both dogs became ill upon eating the bad food.

I was under the impression that the ID was a premium food. My vet told me that the smaller food suppliers couldn't compete with the research budget of Hill's, and this made Hill's a superior food. After having issues with the food, and seeing first hand how they handle quality issues, I realize they are not properly managed to make great products. They should have been all over a faulty food complaint.

I would greatly appreciate any advice on a premium food that would be good for dogs with sensitive digestive tracks? 

Thanks


----------



## Captbob (Feb 2, 2007)

Chuck Smith said:


> Thank you for the response to my post. My 7 year old Lab is eating the ID because his digestive track is easily upset, and the ID is supposedly bland for digestive problems. (Funny, I try to give my pet a special food to help his digestive disorder, and it makes him sick) I give the ID to my 2 year old Cavalear because she likes to eat it, and it is easier to feed both the same food. Both dogs became ill upon eating the bad food.
> 
> I was under the impression that the ID was a premium food. My vet told me that the smaller food suppliers couldn't compete with the research budget of Hill's, and this made Hill's a superior food. After having issues with the food, and seeing first hand how they handle quality issues, I realize they are not properly managed to make great products. They should have been all over a faulty food complaint.
> 
> ...


Apparently your vet as well as many other vets, knows as much about animal nutrition as I do about flying the space shuttle.....

Check out Natural Balance foods. They have several allergy foods that should work for you.....

http://www.naturalbalanceinc.com/dogformulas/home.html


----------



## luvntzus (Mar 16, 2007)

I agree with the Natural Balance recommendation. One of their formulas like Duck & Potato, Venison & Rice, or Fish & Sweet Potato would be good. Another good option would be California Natural, they also have several single protein foods. And lastly, Wellness Simple Solutions is also made for sensitive dogs. Here are some links:

http://www.naturalbalanceinc.com/

http://www.naturapet.com/display.php?d=cal-home

http://www.oldmotherhubbard.com/wellness/dog_wellness_simple_food_solutions_index.html


----------

